# My messy eater pictures!



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Alfred was eating some corn and then some millet spray! The millet spray got stuck on his beak! I snaped some pictures before he wiped it off.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

LOL, super cute!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I love that last one where he's starting to get a little defensive against the camera and still has food all over his face haha, super cute.


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww that face is just adorable


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

So cute!  Marshmallow is like that. No matter what she eats, it ends up all over her beak. Peas, I get. Same with otherr veg and pasta etc. But half a sunflower seed shell??? It's like her beak is a static charged balloon!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

"Oh this? It's just a little something for the ladies"


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

aww so cute


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Love his name. Umm..wonder why?.....that's right.....my husband's name is Alfred lol. I will have to tell him when he gets home from work!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute! He's so handsome.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

A much enjoyed meal by the looks of it, millet especially makes the top best I would say.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahahaha! So cute. He didn't attempt to give you a kiss with that beaky mess.


----------

